# St johns wort?



## aibo210 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi

does anybody know if st johns wort would be a good thing to take for DP? Ive herd its good for mild depression and the effects of aniexty? what does everybody think?

Carl


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

I tried St. John's Wort a few years ago, and taken regularly it's supposed to relieve Depression & Anxiety. But I've heard B6 is better for DPD.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

St John's wort has worked to varying degrees for me. The first time I used it to treat my dp/dr it worked amazingly well. Over the last few years it hasn't been as dramatic, but it has still been helpful...


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Just wanted to say that St Johns Wort seems to be working really well for me. I have tried about 3 different anti depressants and they all knocked me around heaps - i had way too many side effects, mainly insomnia, from zoloft, lexapro and paxil.
St Johns Wort on the other hand seems to be helping my mood and helping me sleep. I still feel a bit DP'ed but I've been laughing today, just been in a great mood, hacving giggle fits and feeling like my old silly self. It's awesome to not be such a mopey bitch! I've only been taking it for a week. Also taking Fish oils and B complex.


----------



## slaytaniccyco (Dec 2, 2006)

It works really well, but you have to try it for *AT LEAST* six weeks and stick with it to notice anything. It has a broad range of action with almost no side effects. You cannot take it with any medication as they will interact because of its wide actions on neurotransmitters.

This page seems informative on this herb - http://www.holisticonline.com/Herbal-Med/_Herbs/h20.htm


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Everyone I know who has taken it says it works really well but it did very little for me and stopped working completely after a while. It's definitely worth trying though - seems to work for most people.
If you're taking any medication for anything else (the pill, for example) it's best to check with a doctor before taking it as it clashes with a lot of things.
Also, although it's natural and may not appear to be having a strong effect on you, it can be really nasty if you skip a few doses. Don't do what I did and try quitting it cold turkey if it doesn't seem to be working for you. :shock:


----------



## lpolo69 (Aug 8, 2007)

I did St. Johns wort for about a year but it also has side effects. It has a horrible dp reaction to cheese. I did valerian root which worked the best out of all the herbals for me.


----------



## illusivlea (Apr 2, 2008)

I find that St Johns Wart (liquid form) provides an instant feeling of relief for me if I am using it only occassionally. I did take it a couple of times daily for awhile and it seemed to lose it's instant effect.

Valerian - can this be used to control DP? I understood it was a natural sedative and have on occassions taken it at night time. Sometimes it seems to make my body sleepy and other times it seems to make me more relaxed.

The last time I went to get St Johns Wart the naturopath took me aside and asked me why I wanted it. After hearing me speak openly about my anxiety etc he asked if it would be ok to make a remedy for me that included other things aswell. So what I have at the moment is 35% Gotu kola, 35%St Johns Wart and 30% Passion flower. I have been feeling better in general and more sociable that I have been in awhile. It seems to provide some instant relief as the St Johns Wart did.


----------

